# Software Training Placement



## chrispelmen (Sep 11, 2012)

HI i have completed my bachelors of computers and now looking to get settled in in software field so iam planning to learn good software course which would be helpful to me to get jobs, anyone please let me know the good software training institute with placement.


----------

